# Christmas Tree



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Wife has been busy!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Neat!

We have friends that are going to be so jealous if I can figure out a way for them to see that pic.

Have the ornaments been collected over a period of time?

Shelia


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes they have been, I told her I'm gonna find a new holland ornament and hang it on there!!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

New Holland Bale Wagon maybe


----------

